# Israel Loyalty Oath (Briahna Joy Gray) [OT: Free Speech Under ASSAULT; Mandatory LOYALTY OATHS, Boycotts Not Protected Speech: Briahna Joy Gray]



## Creamu (Jun 24, 2022)

'RESTRICTION OF BOYCOTT OF ISRAEL CERTIFICATION (Cossatot Community College of the University of Arkansas)


Pursuant to Arkansas Code Annotated §25-1-503, a public entity shall not enter into a contract 
valued at $1,000 or greater with a company unless the contract includes a written certification that the 
person or company is not currently engaged in, and agrees for the duration of the contract not to 
engage in, a boycott of Israel. 

By signing below, the Contractor agrees and certifies that they do not currently boycott Israel, and will 
not boycott Israel during any time in which they are entering into, or while in contract, with Arkansas 
State University Mountain Home. If at any time after signing this certification the contractor decides to 
engage in a boycott of Israel, they must notify Arkansas State University Mountain Home in writing.
If the Contractor currently boycotts Israel, or engages in the boycott of Israel while in contract with 
Arkansas State University Mountain Home, see Arkansas Code Annotated §25-1-503.
Description of product or service 

Contractor name 
Contractor Signature:  __________________________________    Date:  ________________ 
Signature must be hand written, in ink'

https://fill.io/RESTRICTION-OF-BOYCOTT-OF-ISRAEL-CERTIFICATION


----------



## SRKTiberious (Jun 30, 2022)

Show you exactly (((who))) runs the world, now don't it?


----------



## Creamu (Jul 2, 2022)

SRKTiberious said:


> Show you exactly (((who))) runs the world, now don't it?


Care to elaborate?


----------

